# Average life span?



## winewinn

I have read somewhere recently 12 - 15 years.

I don't know how credible this site is, but it states 12 years for the golden:

Life expectancy in dogs - how long will my dog live - weekly pet tips by Pets.ca | Pets.ca


----------



## GoldenSummer

I've always heard 10-12 being the life span, but if your lucky your friend can live with you up to 15 years. I know my Bear (RIP) was a month shy of 16 years when he passed.


----------



## Dallas Gold

When Barkley was diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma I went to several websites to read up on the disease and read somewhere on one of the sites that the average lifespan of Goldens was in the 10 year 8 month to 11 year range. It shocked me and I wondered if it was actually accurate because it seemed so young. I always thought it was in the 12-13+ year range.

Regarding hemangiosarcoma, a 98 survey by the GRC indicated 1 in 5 goldens die from the disease at an average age of 10.3. That makes me so sad.

Whatever the average life span is, it's too short in my opinion.


----------



## lgnutah

Any reason why dogs have such a short life span? I mean turtles and parrots live as long as humans


----------



## Tahnee GR

I have always told my puppy people to expect 10-12 years from a Golden. I believe a study has been done showing that to have been the same for a long time now. The larger the dog, the shorter the life expectancy. Toy dogs can be in excess of 15 years, while Great Danes and Irish Wolfhounds can be in the 6-8 age range.


----------



## Megora

Tahnee GR said:


> I have always told my puppy people to expect 10-12 years from a Golden. I believe a study has been done showing that to have been the same for a long time now. The larger the dog, the shorter the life expectancy. Toy dogs can be in excess of 15 years, while Great Danes and Irish Wolfhounds can be in the 6-8 age range.


That was going to be my comment, only from the puppy person perspective (what I've been told by breeders). 

I guess I would not think of 10-12 years as being a short time. The only time I did was when I talked with my Jacks' breeder and mentioned my then older golden who was then almost 12. He said something to the effect that my guy was right up there in age. His feeling was that the majority of goldens should live to be at least 11. But after that it does depend on a lot of things. 

He didn't put me on the spot and tell me my other golden was at death's edge, but it certainly was a wake up call.


----------



## Willow52

I'm thinking around 12 years is average. 

My Maggie lived 2 weeks shy of her 14th birthday.


----------



## AmbikaGR

10-12 years is what I think the average is today. Someone a couple of years ago did some research using K9data as the source. And they found that the average life expectancy of Goldens had not changed significantly over the last few decades.


----------



## Golden123

Our dog Heidi lived to 11 and I believe my uncles dog was 12 when he passed.


----------



## MidasMom

I love to her that there are goldens that are love lived. I really hope that I can be one of those lucky people this time around. I dont want to scare the OP, but cancer in goldens has forever affected me. I had two goldens die of hemangiosarcoma of the heart, both at 8 years old and within 8 months of each other. They were half brothers so I dont know if there was a hereditary factor or just plain bad luck genetically for my boys. I am still heart broken and part of me will forever be, but this has not deterred me from having a golden. I have two boys now, Midas, 2 years old, Graham, 5 months old. I pray for them that they live a long healthy life, but any time with them I consider to be blessed.


----------



## iansgran

Mine lived to 11 and died from bone cancer. If we can find out why so many get cancer the life span may increase.


----------



## booklady

I would think the average would be brought down by having a significant number of goldens dying quite young (various insidious cancers, etc., common to the breed). That's the problem with averages, it doesn't have much to do with an individual dog.

All of my goldens have been rescues, but so far I've been very lucky. My first was pulled out of a backyard at 1 year old and she lived to 15. My current dogs are now about 10 and 12 (only had them for a year and a half) and (knock on wood) are doing great. They are conformation disasters, but have Westminster level golden hearts - probably miller dogs and prior to coming to me lived their whole lives in a back yard with zero attention or care.

No matter how long it's never long enough. And you can't apply the average lifespan to an individual dog. For every young one lost, there's a balancing olden golden to bring to bring the average up.


----------



## hvgoldens4

The last official results that I had seen listed male goldens with an average life span of 10.7 years and females a little higher at 11.4 years. I always tell families interested in one of our puppies that the average is 10-12 years.

Of course, there are goldens who live past that age. We have one who will be 14 in about a week and 2 of her kids that are 11.5. When contemplating a new puppy, always check k9data to see the age of the grandparents, etc. While it is no guarantee that your puppy will live a long time, it certainly does help tip the scales in your favor when your puppies ancestors lived long lives.

Jennifer


----------



## puppydogs

Aw just the thought makes me sad. Why can't they live til the oldest recorded dog 29 year old Australian cattle dog! 

-----
www.ffur.com


----------



## Megora

I was thinking about the hard facts... and I guess I'm not sure if I'd want to make my goldens live so long that they have little or no quality of life. One of my neighbors on my street had a golden girl who lived to be almost 18. She did not have cancer or anything wrong with her in the end, except she could not walk. She would eat and respond to everything around her, but getting around was extremely painful. 

So her family had to make that hard decision to put her down. This after they went a few months physically carrying her in and outside the house for her potty breaks. 

My last two golden guys both lived to be 13. With both of them they did have problems with collapsing rears in their last year, but this was treated with pain meds, plus we kept them off stairs unless we were escorting them and ready to catch them. But other than that, they had a high quality of life - for seniors. When their time came, it came in a matter of a week and we did not have to make the hard decision for them. 

Obviously, I hope my current golden lives to be 18.... but I don't ever want to have to put a perfectly healthy dog down just because he no longer has legs that will carry him. I hope that with all the care I give him now and later I can prevent that.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have a Golden boy who is 15 years, 3 1/2 months and counting........


----------



## sadiegold

Savannah lived till 11 and 1/2 and died from an extremely malignant, aggressive (the exact words the vet said are etched in my mind) spleen cancer. If it wasnt for the cancer, she was in great shape and I see no reason she couldnt have lived a few years longer.


----------



## Debles

How blessed you are to have a healthy golden who is 15!!!

Our longest lived golden lived to be almost 15. Two were 12 and our beloved Selka recently went to Heaven at 11 and a half from bone cancer. He was healthy and happy till those last few weeks. 
I don't consider a long life where the dog is in pain and/or crippled to be worth the added time. It would be wonderful to have a long lived healthy dog but even with my own life I choose quality over quantity!


----------



## Braccarius

hvgoldens4 said:


> The last official results that I had seen listed male goldens with an average life span of 10.7 years and females a little higher at 11.4 years. I always tell families interested in one of our puppies that the average is 10-12 years.


This is the exact same life span that I've heard quoted. But, this is likely inclusive of accidents and severe illnesses.


----------



## Irina

My beautiful, sweet Beam lost her courageous, 132 days battle with hemangiosarcoma on Oct, 29. She was just 8 years and 6 month young.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Irina said:


> My beautiful, sweet Beam lost her courageous, 132 days battle with hemangiosarcoma on Oct, 29. She was just 8 years and 6 month young.


 
I'm so sorry for your loss... that's just way too young. You'll find lots of support and friendship here and many who have walked in your shoes. Please go to the member introduction section and introduce yourself so many more can welcome you.


----------



## mdfraser

Ditto, and so sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## joysgirls

I have had 4 goldens since 1984. first one , Jennie was 10 when she died of lymphoma, Annie, age 9 of liver cancer, Megan age 11 of "cardiac event, & Phoebe age 12 1/2 of hemangiosarcoma.


----------



## Dallas Gold

We've been cursed and blessed. Two of our goldens lived to 13 years, 6 months and 12 years 11 months (exactly), but both died of hemangiosarcoma. We lost the 13 1/2 year old on the surgical table for his splenectomy, and we lost the almost 13 year old after a valiant 107 day fight after he collapsed on a morning walk. Before his collapse he was the absolute picture of health and very very happy and active. It breaks my heart to lose them, but I realize we packed a lot of love into those years together and they are always in my heart, forever.

If at all possible, it is very important for anyone who gets a cancer diagnosis in a Golden to send in DNA and blood samples to the reasearchers listed in several threads in the Cancer section on the forum so that we can help them find reasons and solutions for this da*n cancer in our beloved breed. Everyone who participates in this small way is potentially helping the breed and every future Golden that is born.


----------



## 3goldens25years

*Lifespan*

I've been lucky, My first two, a big female and a fairly big male lived to 11 and 12 respectively. I have heard of them living to be 15, my vet says that is usually the smallish ones though...I have a smallish one now hope that rule of thumb is true...
People with the 15 year olds: Are your guys on the smallish side?


Any way How long does a human live? 50 to 100??? If your Golden lives in good health to 9 or above I guess we can consider it a full life span...

My condolences to all who have lost a pet dog especially the ones at an early age


----------



## cubbysan

AmbikaGR said:


> 10-12 years is what I think the average is today. Someone a couple of years ago did some research using K9data as the source. And they found that the average life expectancy of Goldens had not changed significantly over the last few decades.


That is quite interesting - considering all the medical advances and better nutrition in those decades, I would think it would have increased.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Kay Cee died at 15, her back end went out and after a month of trying to get her up and going, we let her go
Courtney died just shy of her 17th birthday, pretty much of old age
Kelly died at 15 from the side effects of Rimadyl
Cedar died at 15 from Hemangiosarcoma
Bae Lee died at 14, she broke her back 6 months before and the drugs we used to keep her out of pain fried her liver
JOY died just after her 12 birthday from Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma
Morgan died at 4 but she had seizures and kidney problems all her life, so this was not unexpected, but still heartbreaking
Now Erin is almost 18 and has had cancer for over a year. I can see her fade a bit every day but she is still very happy and eating well. Sadly we have only had her the last 8 years of her life, but loved her twice as much to make up for it.
I hope to get another dog, but I am very scared at this point.


----------



## cubbysan

Claire's Friend said:


> Kay Cee died at 15, her back end went out and after a month of trying to get her up and going, we let her go
> Courtney died just shy of her 17th birthday, pretty much of old age
> Kelly died at 15 from the side effects of Rimadyl
> Cedar died at 15 from Hemangiosarcoma
> Bae Lee died at 14, she broke her back 6 months before and the drugs we used to keep her out of pain fried her liver
> JOY died just after her 12 birthday from Cardiac Hemangiosarcoma
> Morgan died at 4 but she had seizures and kidney problems all her life, so this was not unexpected, but still heartbreaking
> Now Erin is almost 18 and has had cancer for over a year. I can see her fade a bit every day but she is still very happy and eating well. Sadly we have only had her the last 8 years of her life, but loved her twice as much to make up for it.
> I hope to get another dog, but I am very scared at this point.


Except for Morgan, your dogs have been really long lived. What is your secret? Do they all from the same lines?


----------



## Claire's Friend

Except for Kay Cee, they are all rescues. Kay Cee, Courtney and JOY were puppies, everyone else was older when I got them. JOY had the best care of all, from the time she was 14 weeks old. I did everything right with her and she hadn't even started to show her age. We should have had years left together.


----------



## tippykayak

I think overall average was around 10.5 in that '98 breed survey.


----------



## AmbikaGR

tippykayak said:


> I think overall average was around 10.5 in that '98 breed survey.


Survey was done in 1999 by the GRCA. The average lifespan for a bitch was 11.3 years, dogs were 10.7 years. However the number of dogs included in that survey was extremely small overall - 294 bitches and 251 dogs - and thus not all that helpful. 



3goldens25years said:


> my vet says that is usually the smallish ones though...I have a smallish one now hope that rule of thumb is true...


Again the survey was of a very small number of Goldens but this was also conveyed in the same survey. The smaller bitches and dogs (both by height and weight) had better longevity. 

Here is a link to the entire survey.

http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/healthsurvey.pdf


----------



## DaisyGolden

Irina said:


> My beautiful, sweet Beam lost her courageous, 132 days battle with hemangiosarcoma on Oct, 29. She was just 8 years and 6 month young.


 
My golden Daisy died from Hemangiosarcoma at not quite 7 years old. It was so hard to lose her so young and a total shock, I'm sure that you feel the same way. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tippykayak

AmbikaGR said:


> Survey was done in 1999 by the GRCA. The average lifespan for a bitch was 11.3 years, dogs were 10.7 years. However the number of dogs included in that survey was extremely small overall - 294 bitches and 251 dogs - and thus not all that helpful.
> 
> Again the survey was of a very small number of Goldens but this was also conveyed in the same survey. The smaller bitches and dogs (both by height and weight) had better longevity.
> 
> Here is a link to the entire survey.
> 
> http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/healthsurvey.pdf


Thanks! I was too lazy to do the legwork.

Margin of error (mostly due to that small sample size you mention) for both categories was 3.1 years, so maybe I shouldn't have cited it as a useful source for longevity information in the first place.

I hear 10.5 a lot when I do reading on longevity or life expectancy by breed, and I think it's actually a pretty solid number for a normal age for death from a geriatric condition, though many dogs live past it with a little luck.


----------



## Claire's Friend

So I have been doing rescue since 1982. During that time I have helped rescue over 300 Goldens and Golden mixes and about 200 others. Going through my records, the average life span of the Goldens has been about 14 years with many living to 17. Just this past summer we lost Devon, who I rescued as a puppy and she was 18 when she passed. Even the many, many dogs we have lost to Hemangio have been well over 12 years old when they got sick. But most of the breeders I have been talking with have told me that anything over 10 years is a gift. I guess I just don't understand. Why are we going backwards????


----------



## MyBentley

Claire's Friend said:


> So I have been doing rescue since 1982. During that time I have helped rescue over 300 Goldens and Golden mixes and about 200 others. Going through my records, the average life span of the Goldens has been about 14 years with many living to 17. Just this past summer we lost Devon, who I rescued as a puppy and she was 18 when she passed. Even the many, many dogs we have lost to Hemangio have been well over 12 years old when they got sick. But most of the breeders I have been talking with have told me that anything over 10 years is a gift. *I guess I just don't understand. Why are we going backwards????[/QUOTE*]
> 
> I suspect some combination of over-vaccination, toxins in the environment, and heavy reliance on highly-processed dog food using unknown quality of ingredients (obesity may enter in here too).


----------



## MGMF

Knock on wood....no one loss under 13 here. They were all vaccinated every year, fed high quality food and kept in great shape.....lots of love. Longevity in a line is important to look into along with all the clearances.


----------



## myboyChico

Just the thought of life span makes me really sad and teary-eyed. My boy just turn 1 and I'm making sure that he live the most of out each day, exercise, good food, and lots of love.

My only wish is he lives healthy on his lifetime.

I've been hearing 10-12 but if i have to choose I want it forever


----------



## tessmk

10 years or 20 years, it is never long enough. 

I've often heard and read 10-12 years was the average. My Dakota was very healthy, spirited and puppy-like at 10, until osteosarcoma aggressively took her from us, far too quickly and far too soon.


----------

